# What's the storm damage in your household/area



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

What a haymaker!!

Any damage to you? What kind of stuff have you seen? Yesterday was a windstorm in the south bay and today was a rainmaker.

I lost power yesterday for a few hours during the wind. My chimney cover flew off and put a huge divot in my lawn. It missed the car, thankfully. Today, I cruised around the neighborhood and saw a lot of downed trees and fences.

I drove around Stevens Canyon and there's water and debris all over the place. There's a bunch of mudslides too.

francois


------------------
Posted on Mon, Jan. 02, 2006
Friend tells of bicyclist's death by tree

ymcBy Sandra Gonzales

mcMercury News

The bicyclist who was killed by a tree in Los Altos Hills while riding during Sunday's storm was identified by a friend Monday as a 39-year-old research scientist from Redwood City.

Dan Plummer was riding with friend Eric Saltzman on a familiar narrow road in Los Altos Hills when Saltzman said he heard a loud snap. He turned around to see a eucalyptus hit an electrical wire.

He went back -- and found Plummer underneath, Saltzman said.

Plummer -- a champion cylist -- died instantly Sunday morning on the path the two rode at least once a week -- a victim of the wet, wild weather that socked the Bay Area during the past few days.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

More info on Dan Plummer:

http://www.teamspine.com/
http://www.teamspine.com/Bios/bio_plummer.htm

<img src="http://www.teamspine.com/Images/race%20images%2005/DAN.jpg">


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

francois said:


> More info on Dan Plummer:
> 
> http://www.teamspine.com/
> http://www.teamspine.com/Bios/bio_plummer.htm
> ...


Wow, that is shocking news...and such a freak accident.


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

wipeout said:


> Wow, that is shocking news...and such a freak accident.


Very sad but it's not a freak accident if the wind peaks at 70mph and there are a lot of eucalyptus trees around. They are renown for losing branches and falling over. All three people who died in Northern California directly by the storm was killed by a falling tree.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Woofer said:


> Very sad but it's not a freak accident if the wind peaks at 70mph and there are a lot of eucalyptus trees around. They are renown for losing branches and falling over. All three people who died in Northern California directly by the storm was killed by a falling tree.



I think it was eucalyptus branch that I saw on the news clip. Those branches look really heavy.

francois


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh my gosh, that's terrible. I tried going out on New Year's Day in Los Altos, too, but I got hurricaned and turned back after 2.5 miles. It was scary! I can't believe they were out there. Saw 3 downed fences, 6 downed signs, lots of downed branches, and one downed limb that was bigger than my car. I've got 4 leaks in my roof, but that's the worst of it.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

My back fence blew over. I'm not sure if there was any damage on the top of my house but I know that I have a leak, now. It did not leak last year so it looks like I need to have my roof worked on in the coming year.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

One 40 year old ash tree fell over on my block, lots of little branches flying everywhere. The wind also snapped one of my small heather bushes off at the ground level. The back fence is leaning a little precariously too  

Such sad news about Dan Plummer. Eucalyptas trees are not the safest things to be around in high winds like that - worse if there's a fire; remember the Oakland hills?


----------



## tapeng (May 25, 2004)

*Tunitas creek blocked by falling tree.*

I was trying to do as much riding as possible on the past week.
Rode Bohlman, Montebello, they seems fine. except the ride on HWY 9
on 1/1 were scary. Nothing block the road but when going down in some section
without tree, the gust wind blow me off the line. I cruse around FootHill expwy at 1/2 then to OLH. Only saw 3 riders along the way. Then I driving along 35 then 92 to HMB with wife and kid. Trying to come back from Tunitas creek but was forced to turn back at 4.6 miles due to a falling tree. 

tapeng


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

seemed kinda mild here in the east bay.

on my ride today, just tons of downed branches. no full trees.

diablo was closed due to mudslides and stuff. 

tons more random mudslides on random roads here and there.


----------



## bmwjnky (Jul 29, 2005)

Here is what happened in my town, 

This is normaly an empty field









Yes, that is an ambulance stuck down there









More pics here...... https://www.norcal-ls1.com/multimedia/showgallery.php?cat=3083&ppuser=238&page=1


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

bmwjnky said:


> Here is what happened in my town,


Where is this? Looks pretty similar to what we have up here in the valley...my normal route still is partially flooded.


----------



## bmwjnky (Jul 29, 2005)

Lincoln, about 15 min north or Roseville.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

bmwjnky said:


> Lincoln, about 15 min north or Roseville.


Not too far from me. I'm in Woodland. The roads have all cleared, fortunately. Just about to head out.


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

Four foot boulder on West Old La Honda in the right lane on the descent. I knew I should have brought my camera. 
Someone told me there was a minor quake this morning nearby so that may have caused this today and explain the lack of warning signs as well.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

Squidward said:


> My back fence blew over. I'm not sure if there was any damage on the top of my house but I know that I have a leak, now. It did not leak last year so it looks like I need to have my roof worked on in the coming year.


Ditto on the fence


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*San Anselmo*

Been off-line for a while. I spent the three days of the new year's weekend helping my friend dig out his wine shop in San Anselmo. They took three and a half feet of water and 6 inches of mud in the store and lost a ton of inventory. There was a ton of support, lots of people pushing brooms, offering to help, the normal host of privateers, poachers, gaukers and self-made journalists. They opened on Tuesday and the shop looked so clean that everyone congratulated them on dodging the flood. Then have to explain how it took eight people 12 hours a day for three days to make it look the way it does and that the business may not survive, they get the picture.

Very sorry to hear about Plummer. I'm going to try and make his memorial ride this weekend if I can get away.


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> Very sorry to hear about Plummer. I'm going to try and make his memorial ride this weekend if I can get away.


Wow, 300 cyclists. Did anyone here make this ride?

-----

Posted on Mon, Jan. 16, 2006

In memoriam
Cyclists pedal in tribute to rider felled by eucalyptus tree

By Truong Phuoc Khánh
Mercury News

About 300 cyclists, most from the Bay Area's amateur racing community, rode in solemn silence Sunday at parade pace up the narrow streets near Black Mountain Road in Los Altos Hills. They stopped at the site where the toppled massive trunks of a eucalyptus still lay.

In the quiet hills, the riders one by one left blue, yellow and white carnations on Natoma Road in memory of Dan Plummer, 39, who was fatally struck by the tree on New Year's Day along the route he biked every week.

The sight of a mile of riders paying tribute to Plummer, a champion cyclist, research scientist and software engineer from Redwood City, gave the event's organizer goose bumps.

``It's a very selfish sport,'' said Kerri Kazala, ``and he was a very selfless person.''

Kazala, of Mill Valley, is team manager and the only woman on Team Spine, a Northern California amateur road-racing group with 50 members. Plummer was one of the original six members of the team, formed in 2002.

Plummer's self-appointed role in competition was serving as the team's ``domestique,'' the one who took the wind and resistance for other riders.

``Others rode behind him to conserve energy,'' Kazala said.

Sunday's memorial ride included an 8- to 10-mile loop that encompassed roads Plummer frequently rode.

A wet, stormy Dec. 31 had so drenched the Bay Area that on New Year's Day, when Plummer and his weekend riding partner Eric Saltzman were out riding, the hills were still soaked. One tree on Natoma Road, with a diameter of at least 3 1/2 feet, uprooted and struck Plummer, who was just behind Saltzman.

Saltzman heard a loud snap, turned around, and saw his friend down. He has been back to the site since with Plummer's family and friends. But Sunday was the first time he returned to the site on a bike.

``It certainly brought back a lot of good memories of Dan, of riding with him,'' Saltzman said. ``It was an important part of the grieving process. It was really very fulfilling for me to see so many people come out and honor Dan and pay tribute to his life.''

Plummer, originally from Massachusetts, had been cycling competitively for about 10 years. He had bachelor's and master's degrees from Brown University and a doctorate from the University of California-San Diego, where he also served on the faculty of the School of Medicine.

David Munguia, his wife and two young daughters drove up from San Diego to participate in Sunday's ride.

A software engineer, Munguia met Plummer years ago in San Diego while the two worked at the university. Plummer's family had asked his close friends to select from his personal belongings items meaningful to them.

Munguia will return to San Diego with the Beethoven bust Plummer once kept in his San Diego laboratory. The composer was a favorite of Malcolm McDowell's character in ``A Clockwork Orange,'' a cult classic that resonated with Plummer, a big fan of director Stanley Kubrick's work.

Kazala said Plummer's riding team is planning to hold an annual Dan Plummer memorial ride every Jan. 1.

Contact Truong Phuoc Khánh at [email protected] or (408) 920-2729.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

eddy said:


> Wow, 300 cyclists. Did anyone here make this ride?


I couldn't make it. I ran into one of his teammates early at a coffee shop who was driving down and offered my condolences. I did one of these rides in '99 for a local who was killed by a drunk driver and it left a deep inpression with me. Changed the way I ride and the way I treat others.


----------

